# Murphy has a hernia!



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy is 5 months old and went in for his check up and shots today. He weighed 6 pounds 4 ounces!!! :hungry: He's a piggy! The vet said the amount of food we're feeding is enough and to stick with it as he's just the right size.

She was examining him and feeling his belly when she said, "Hmmm...". I don't like hearing that! She told me he had a hernia where his umbilical cord was and she'd check it again when he goes in to be neutered and repair it then if necessary. DH kept telling me he felt something, I only felt it once. Sharlene told me she's heard of this before but I hadn't. 

Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

MIlo had a small hernia which went away before we neutered him. Our vet told us not to worry if it didn't go away - that the repair is quite easy when done at the time of neutering.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

Ann, Jammies has the same type of hernia, but since she can't have any type of surgery, it can't be repaired. I am hoping it doesn't cause problems down the road. Any advice anyone?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- maybe it is the fiesty guys that get them- jk! But Isabelle had a hernia too and they repaired it when she was spayed. You would never know now.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Guess it's not such a big deal then? At least it can be done when he's already asleep. She also said he had "toothy breath". She said their breath smell changes when their teeth are beginning to come in. Yuk! I'm not a big fan of puppy breath anyway so I sure won't be smelling him anytime soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo was delivered to me, having just had surgery to repair an umbilical hernia. It scared the heck out of me because the breeder never mentioned it and it was only when I felt it that I got nervous, wondering what was wrong. The vet put me at ease and told me there was nothing to worry about and they're not uncommon. He's been fine ever since.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Something else that concerned me...when we brush him he's fine until we do his hind end, around his back legs. He HATES it and will cry and really scream. We thought he was hurt but the vet checked him out and didn't notice anything before now. Today she said that he didn't like it when she stretched him out and put him through the ROM exercises and leg extension. She also said the muscles don't feel as firm as they should. She told me she'd keep an eye on it and I shouldn't worry about it right now. Any ideas???


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww, poor little Murphy...it sounds like it isn't causing any pain or anything so that is good. It is good that they can repair it when he gets neutered, so he won't need to go under more then once. :hug:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ann, both my tzus had umbilical hernias which were repaired when they were spayed/neutered. They haven't had any problems at all.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, Cicero had a hernia also. It felt like a small marble and the vet told me to gently press it back in when I did feel it....and she repaired it when he did his neuter. He never acted like it bothered him and never had a problem with it. I think it's pretty common in puppies.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Something else that concerned me...when we brush him he's fine until we do his hind end, around his back legs. He HATES it and will cry and really scream. We thought he was hurt but the vet checked him out and didn't notice anything before now. Today she said that he didn't like it when she stretched him out and put him through the ROM exercises and leg extension. She also said the muscles don't feel as firm as they should. She told me she'd keep an eye on it and I shouldn't worry about it right now. Any ideas???


Dexter is not real thrilled about having his hind end and rear legs and belly brushed....a tender area for Dexter. I kept the brushing sessions short but frequent and when Dexter puts up a fuss, I will say "Eh! Eh!" then Dexter settles down and I will only brush probably another quick 30 seconds and quit and give Dexter a treat.

Dexter loves seeing the brush now! Wonder why? :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Something else that concerned me...when we brush him he's fine until we do his hind end, around his back legs. He HATES it and will cry and really scream. We thought he was hurt but the vet checked him out and didn't notice anything before now. Today she said that he didn't like it when she stretched him out and put him through the ROM exercises and leg extension. She also said the muscles don't feel as firm as they should. She told me she'd keep an eye on it and I shouldn't worry about it right now. Any ideas???


That would make me nervous, too, Ann! I have no advice about the leg muscles. That sounds like more potentially serious than the hernia. Hope it is simply related somehow to the hernia, and once the hernia resolves he won't feel reason to fight the ROM activities and get stronger.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe the pulling of the legs is bothering the hernia! My Lily had a hernia from birth which was corrected when when she was spayed and she never had a problem since. I also know that one of my fosters also had the same problem, and there are no problems since. Since this can be corrected at spay, I strongly suggest you let them do it. Maybe that will correct the other pain.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Poor little Murphy. He is so full of life the probably has sore muscles from all his exercise. You may want to use a soft brush on his rear legs for a while. I know I pulled Smarty’s hair on her "private areas", now she cries before the brush touches her. Not to worry, lots of puppies have umbilical hernias with not side effects at all. It is just a couple of stitches when he is neutered.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hope it turns out to be no big deal and can all be dealt with when he's neutered.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor little guy! I'm sure he will be okay. The good thing is that they can take care of it while they neuter him rather than making him go through multiple surgeries. Sending Murphy good thoughts!
Gina


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds like the hernia is a minor thing. Hopefully, once the hernia is fixed, that will fix the "soreness" in his hind quarter. It's good the vet recognized it and is keeping an eye on it. Have you been able to get any history on his parents?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Nothing at all Marianne. I think they must be backyard breeders. I found them but all I found was a home address, no info on their dogs or anything. I may call them to ask but I'm worried they'll try to take him back from us or something. I sent off the AKC registration and I think I'll call them when I get his papers back.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG Ann, could they really do that (take him away???)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't know, don't think so but for some reason the thought popped into my head. I signed a contract with the breeder when we got Scooter saying that if, for any reason we couldn't keep him, we would return him to her. I don't know if Murphy's breeder did that with the people who got him or not. When we adopted him from the rescue she had me sign a contract stating the same, if we couldn't keep him we would return him to them. That's why I wanted to file his papers with the AKC before I contact them. Maybe a breeder would know the answer. I'd like to have some medical history on his parents if I could.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry, Ann. I just spotted this post on page 5 of my 'new posts'. See how behind I am? lol I see that others have reassured you (and me, cuz I had no idea) so hopefully Murphyboy will be just fine once he gets his neutering done along with the hernia repair. When does he go for the neutering?

I'd be worried about contacting his breeders too... I dunno, just makes me nervous.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's going to have it fixed when he's neutered next month. I think I am going to forget about contacting the breeder, it's not worth the risk to me just in case they put up a fuss.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hernias in general are much easier to repair nowadays - in people too. I had a double hernia when I was seven and it took major surgery and 50 stitches.


----------

